# Passed first year ibew



## JayD (Apr 21, 2018)

Congrats to you man. It is a great accomplishment.

I just started last month, working with an industrial and controls contractor a couple months into a new project. My experience mainly has been building rebar cages and assembling duct banks in mud filled trenches, bending stayform and pouring concrete.


----------



## Switchgear277 (Mar 18, 2017)

JayD said:


> Congrats to you man. It is a great accomplishment.
> 
> I just started last month, working with an industrial and controls contractor a couple months into a new project. My experience mainly has been building rebar cages and assembling duct banks in mud filled trenches, bending stayform and pouring concrete.


I’ve been doing a lot of conduit installations in a food production factory , and storage 

Love the feeling of being part of the ibew and geting great education along with it .


----------



## merlin199 (Dec 11, 2017)

congrats


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Congrats bro!

Keep up the good work.


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

Congratulations! Its always great to hear about the younger/newer guys coming up behind us.
We need many more young guys and girls! Good luck and make us proud!


----------



## Switchgear277 (Mar 18, 2017)

Thank you brothers this is a dream come true .

Hard wrk pays off the first year was so hard , mon , wed school till 9:00
Wouldn’t get home till 10 .

Studying , after wrk , test quizzes ,
Community service , I was over welmed and exhausted at times 

But I pushed through and passed first year .
The math was difficult for me and studying after wrk was hard .

But I learned a lot and love being apart of the brotherhood , going to meetings , etc 

Cnt wait till next year


----------



## AlmostPro (May 29, 2017)

Congratulations on passing, it's a great feeling.

Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

Switchgear277 said:


> Thank you brothers this is a dream come true .
> 
> Hard wrk pays off the first year was so hard , mon , wed school till 9:00
> Wouldn’t get home till 10 .
> ...


And 10 years from now, you'll be telling your apprentice how easy it was. The hard part will be remembering that you were where he/she is now.


----------



## Switchgear277 (Mar 18, 2017)

Yea and I also have a crazy Forman who yells and is out of his mind screams and goes crazy and says I’m nothing but labor and I’m first year **** .

But I know he likes me Bc he hasn’t laid me off and I over heard him telling the jman I’m good and he’s not letting me go.

The hardest thing for me was not talking back and keeping my mouth shut remembering that one day I’ll be a jman .

I talked bck once and haven’t done it since I keep my mouth shut take the **** and go home .

But all in all it’s been a great first year . Wouldn’t change a thing


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Switchgear277 said:


> Yea and I also have a crazy Forman who yells and is out of his mind screams and goes crazy and says I’m nothing but labor and I’m first year **** .
> 
> But I know he likes me Bc he hasn’t laid me off and I over heard him telling the jman I’m good and he’s not letting me go.
> 
> ...



Most of us old farts here tell you youngins about mistakes like that all the time.


----------

